# Comportement curieux de Safari et de l'IPad



## PDD (16 Mai 2012)

J'ai participé à une activité automobile et le classement est donné sur le site de l'evenement avec des erreurs entre les équipages et leur auto. Deux heures après le site est mis à jour avec les bonnes autos. Chose incompréhensible pour moi mon MacBook Pro (avec Firefox) me montre bien la mise à jour mais mon IPad pas, il continue à me montrer la page erronée...idem le lendemain, toujours la page erronée. Y a t'il une explication à cela?


----------



## Larme (16 Mai 2012)

Malgré des refresh ? Problème de cache sûrement.


----------



## PDD (16 Mai 2012)

J'ai supprimé l'historique sans succès, relancé l'IPad sans succès, finalement j'ai trouvé il suffit dans la fenêtre de l'adresse du site, de cocher à droite la petite flèche arrondie et la réinitialisation correcte se fait alors...


----------



## Larme (16 Mai 2012)

Oui, c'est un refresh de la page manuel.


----------

